# For moderator Jim



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

So as to not send the competition off in the wrong direction, I thought that a new thread would be in order.

"Harry, do they make metric guides in 75mm? Now *that'd* be bragging rights!" 

I haven't seen them but I have made 50mm and I vaguely recall making a 100mm (4") one for a friend.With lathe facilities like some of us are fortunate to have we can make any size until we reach the diameter of the router base! With a selection of guides up to 40 or 50mm and a good selection of cutters, just about any off-set that 99.9% of members would ever want can be arrived at, sometimes mixing imperial with metric for a very accurate off-set.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've got the Lee Valley set which makes my largest 1-1/2" (37-38mm) which is a Godsend compared with the 1" max PC guides. It's your bowl that got me thinking of what it'd take to do it all with 1 template and guides. I figured that with a 1/2" bit in a 5/8" buide for the outside and the 1-1/4" bowl bit in a 3-1/8" (~78mm) guide you'd get a 3/8" wall. One stop shopping! 

As soon as I get my RT cab to a good pause point I want to play around with my circle-cutting jig and how secure a 1-1/2" ID x 3-1/8" OD donut would feel added to my 1-1/2" guide. If that feels good I may just have to go into donut production! It'd be a good way to use up scraps of wood.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BigJimAK said:


> I've got the Lee Valley set which makes my largest 1-1/2" (37-38mm) which is a Godsend compared with the 1" max PC guides. It's your bowl that got me thinking of what it'd take to do it all with 1 template and guides. I figured that with a 1/2" bit in a 5/8" buide for the outside and the 1-1/4" bowl bit in a 3-1/8" (~78mm) guide you'd get a 3/8" wall. One stop shopping!
> 
> As soon as I get my RT cab to a good pause point I want to play around with my circle-cutting jig and how secure a 1-1/2" ID x 3-1/8" OD donut would feel added to my 1-1/2" guide. If that feels good I may just have to go into donut production! It'd be a good way to use up scraps of wood.


A 5/8" guide with 1/2"cutter Jim would leave little or no clearance when you take the wall thickness into account, even if there was "some" clearance, the chances are that the swarf would build up and cause excessive heat. Try to think in terms of BIG guides which give plenty of clearance and you can SEE what the cutter is doing. Methinks there's a problem with your calculation for the wall thickness!


----------

